# How to stop minpin from snapping?



## lovefaithope2 (May 23, 2009)

How do I stop my new minpin puppy (16wks) from snapping? He snaps whenever I go to pick him up and he isn't ready to quit playing. He snaps at me and my husband. He has actually bitten my husband, but not hard. We just want to know how to take care of this early and appropriately. Any suggestions from more experienced dog owners? Thanks


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

wow just wow....Where did you get this puppy from ?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Is he really snapping/biting aggressively, or is it normal puppy nipping? I would say that if he's showing true aggression at this age, you should contact a qualified behaviorist. But puppy nipping is very normal and he should outgrow it if you are consistent in his training.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

While I agree a playful mouthing in a pup is normal ...but this sounds like more then that and honestly with all the puppies I have bred,fostered and rescued we have never had a puppy snap at us.Maybe we have been very lucky and blessed..??


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, but one person's "snapping" is another person's "nipping"......I wonder if the pup is TRULY aggressive?


----------



## lovefaithope2 (May 23, 2009)

Our puppy is truly snapping, not just puppy nipping or mouthing. We are going to the vet for routine check up tomorrow, and I am going to ask him about it as well. I will post what my vet says. Oh, and I got this puppy from a local lady that breeds them.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

lovefaithope2 said:


> Our puppy is truly snapping, not just puppy nipping or mouthing. We are going to the vet for routine check up tomorrow, and I am going to ask him about it as well. I will post what my vet says. Oh, and I got this puppy from a local lady that breeds them.


i am glad that you are taking initiative on this serious matter. If I were in your shoes, i would notify the breeder, contact the vet (good work!), and get a referral for a doggy behaviorist. In all honesty if it were me and i wasnt terribly attached to her yet i'd send her back to the breeder and get a refund. I wouldnt risk having a dog that bitey in my home; its all you need for her to bite someone when you are walking her one day and get sued. 
i've actually witnessed a min pin so aggressive that she strangled herself until she passed out at the end or a lead trying to attack a human. I later learned that this is sadly a characteristic seen in poorly bred min pins. 
best of luck to you, sincerely hope you can find a good solution with a positive outcome.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

ditto to the above... I would contact the breeder and probely return her (this is just my opnion as I have children and will not tolerate any type of aggression)


----------



## lovefaithope2 (May 23, 2009)

UPDATE-
I took my minpin to the vet for checkup on Tuesday. He said that minpins were a "hyper breed" and that it can be common for some puppy snapping, but he thinks that with some obediance training and good leadership on my part that he will grow out of it and be fine. He didn't think that my puppy had any real problem with aggression. He (the vet) handled him all over and gave him a clean bill of health and puppy check up. I am reading a book on small breed puppy training and working with Spike, my minpin, and he is already improving his behavior. I have high hopes for him. Thanks for all the above comments and input. I don't have any children, yet, so will see how puppy does.


----------

